# What to do with great looking AQ decorations with sharp edges?



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I've seen some really nice looking decorations in the stores, but most have sharp edges from the factory where it was manufactured.



What tools would you guys recommend having on hand to deal with these edges that could injure the fishies?

This is a rough list of what I've used so far to smooth out or snap off little chunks of plastic.



basic nail file (stainless steel)
needle nose style pliers (very clean)
birds beak tipped wire cutters (precise cuts)
electrician's pliers (For crushing)


HIGHLY recommend using safety goggles as well & keep your mouth FULLY closed.
When I'm messing with badly manufactured ornaments, it's best to do so in the bathtub on a rubber shower mat, during the day, window shades raised up so I have plenty of usable light. 



Another thing I've noticed..... Some of the larger more elaborate ornaments have these GIANT hollow cavities inside & I'm pretty sure some people have lost a fish or two that ventured in, but never came out.



Also what do you guys recommend to plug up small holes?
 
I would rather use some type of foam instead of glue. I prefer to save the filter floss for the filter. 

* BTW, if you have a particular material that you recommend, please be specific and mention a brand name or store where you found it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Use aquarium sealant to plug holes and fill crevices.


----------



## SparklE fin (Jun 8, 2012)

I had the same problem. If it had metal, I use a blade to cut plastic off where the metal is. Cut it down to where it can't hurt my fish, then sculpt aquarium sealant down it. If it has sharp edges, I file each point down and run pantyhose down it until its safe. I usually file it when I have long waits. People look at me crazy :lol:. 

I havent encountered a decoration with places where a fish can get stuck.. What kind is it?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Here's a few examples.....*

Most decorations that have caught my eyes have holes that only small kuhli loaches can escape from. I took a few blurry photos in the store, but I'll post a couple links to the ornaments I'm mentioning. 

Due to the extra work and time I would have to put in to get it safe for bettas. I passed on all of them for the time being.



http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3202489 this was one of my top choices, but it's got a lot of sharp edges on the top half of the hut.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3202488
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3202487
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752219
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752279 thought this one was pretty, but not 100% okay with the colors. Had some small openings in the top.
 


http://www.petco.com/product/118880...House-Aquarium-Ornament-Ruins-Collection.aspx I've never seen this one in the stores, but looks cool.
http://www.petco.com/product/118905/Blue-Ribbon-Cambodian-Temple-Ruins-Aquarium-Ornament.aspx
Hey Ivan,
For the larger decorations... they would require 2 whole tubes of sealant to plug all the little holes. 

If I decide to use it in a different fish tank, that sealant would be a nightmare to remove. 


http://www.petco.com/product/104409/All-Glass-Aquarium-Black-Silicone-Aquarium-Sealant.aspx


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

well you asked for an opinion. I never said it would be the best one lol I don't know what else you would be able to use, that is aquarium safe, to plug a small hole though...


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I know, I appreciate your response, I was hoping to get a suggestion of something I wouldn't normally think of that's really simple to do, that's semi permanent & easy to remove, instead of resorting to a sealant. 



 I don't like to mess with silicone because it's messy and the fumes makes my nose twitch.
 
Before I bought the female bettas I didn't really pay attention to aquarium decorations and the sharp edges. Bettas look so nice when they're not scuffed up, with torn ripped fins. 

If I had that tiki hut ornament that I picked out as one of my favorites, I think I would have some half dead bettas with major cuts from tring to take refuge inside the hut. 



 It takes too long for damaged fins to heal. I want to offer them more hiding places, but most of the decorations I've seen in person are rough and sharp. I don't think I could file them down enough without removing the finished paint & details. Also the time it would take.
The 20 gallon will offer more space for decorations and plants. I'm going to pick out 2 major ornaments for aesthetics & for the girls to use as shelter.
This ornament has to have openings for them to enter & another opening for them to escape out the back or side if someone invades.
I felt really bad when I saw the less dominant girls try to run for cover by had no real place to hide even with the 2 dozen plants I put in there.
The good thing was the plants played a HUGE role in stopping over 70% of the chasing, when the aggressor ended up bumping into the plant or biting the plant. That was great to see first hand.


On another note, as a somewhat NORMAL guy, I don't really have EXTRA pantyhose laying around. 

I sort of REFUSE to go out and buy some for this sole purpose. 

I always wondering what cashiers think when they're ringing someone's purchases up. haha....

Oh no, my little sorbet jumped out into the main tank & got roughed up. Now she looks like a crowntail. 

Time to save her.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Goto the discount/99c store(usually an asian store selling cheap products) and look for some pretty candle holders. they usually have one or two holes a betta can swim into and hide. most of them are completely smooth  if they're not, you can probably sand some edges down. Normal guys can use sand paper... no?

edit: actually they call these oil diffusers  I even googled it for you

http://www.zendocat.com/images/ODSA.JPG


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I'm a guy, so I'm not usually in the candle section. Without the picture I would standing there for 30 minutes until I got frustrated and walk out. 



 Thanks for the picture. I can actually imagine the child who hand carved those little designs into that little piece of stone, I wonder if they were paid even 5 cents for that.
 
Would have never thought that was available in the $1 store. 



 Something like that would actually be a dollar? I think I've seen those sell for $5-$10 @ Pier One or Crate & Barrel.
 
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll keep my eyes open. 



 I much rather prefer real stone than plastic. The only thing I'm weary of is if they used any type of toxic oil to polish the stone to give it a shiny finish.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

what if you get a bunch of river rocks from a pet store and use sealant to make your own little hut or something? I'm going to to that with quartz crystals (sharp edges grounded of course). I know your not a fan of it because it can be messy.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Going to fix my ornament because it sharp edges following the recommendations of this thread.


----------

